
The Linux Documentation Project Guides - ghosthamlet
http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
======
rhblake
Not sure what there is to talk about here: TLDP has been essentially dead for
many years, unfortunately (exactly one document was updated in 2015; one was
updated in 2014; ..). It was a fantastic resource back in the day (I wrote one
of many HOWTOs), but lost any relevance at least a decade ago.

~~~
eikenberry
Yeah. It really needed sponsorship of some sort back in the early 2000s to
help keep it organized and managed. It got none and as the original organizers
moved on it left pretty much no one and even though some of the documentation
was maintained, the project as a whole slowly faded.

------
pmorici
Now days the guides put out by the likes of Linode and Digital Ocean seem to
be more current and easy to follow. The other thing is that with so many
flavors of Linux having one reference doesn't make much sense since each is a
little different and always changing.

~~~
davemp
The Arch wiki has been extremely helpful to me aswell.

~~~
Boulth
Arch wiki is extremely helpful if you know what you're looking for (for
example I want to setup Secure Boot, it's easy to follow) but unfortunately
there is no "best practices"/high level guides there (it takes a lot of time
to think of the modern/"best" setup you want to have). It reminds me of
Wikipedia's NPOV.

------
walrus01
The Arch wiki is probably the closest thing that's actually maintained. I'm
personally not a big fan of Arch, but it's worth installing it and messing
around with a bit so that you're able to distinguish the arch-specific
instructions in their wiki from things that apply generically to the same
daemons when configured on other linux platforms.

~~~
Boulth
Just out of curiosity could you elaborate on the "not a fan of Arch"
statement? Is this the rolling release model or just something else?

~~~
noatworksfosho
Not that person, but what put me off arch is that they aim to provide
"vanilla" packages, which means I have to configure everything on my own.

It's fine for learning, but a hassle otherwise. Their wiki is becoming less
useful too with their idea of providing less step by step and they want you to
read everything and figure it out. Again fine for learning but sometimes you
don't want to spend the time.

But I'm a user, not a sysadmin so maybe it's not aimed at me.

~~~
Boulth
Thanks for your input! Which distro did you end up using?

~~~
meddlepal
I am also an ArchLinux refugee and I agree with the previous post about docs
and just the general difficulty of using the distribution. It was fine when I
was younger and had more time to kill configuring my tools but now I just want
"works out of the box" mostly.

I use Fedora with XFCE.

------
peterwwillis
These HOWTOs are how I taught myself to become a sysadmin when I was 16. It
would be great to bring something like it back. (I have been lazily working on
something, but nothing solid yet)

~~~
yayana
I've used the TLDP network guide as recently as last year.. If you make a
replacement for TLDP, I hope you will focus on collaborative processes and
guidelines. I think that is what made the TLDP guides useful for decades.

There's no shortage of more recent material that is less useful than combining
TLDP with manpages of new commands..

